# fliegender Feuerball



## HARBinger (16. September 2001)

Hi all... 
ich bin mal wieder hier, um etwas ganz dummes zu fragen: kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Feuerball hinbekommen... ich stell mir des irgendwie so vor, das er im weltraum is und auf die erde zu fliegt... 
naja, freu mich schon auf eure antworten...

bib, Harbinger


----------



## Psyclic (16. September 2001)

airbrush+smudge tool


----------



## onlinespion (16. September 2001)

airbrush+smudge tool...


boar ... net gleich alles auf einmal! ... :> 



(ich denke dochmal das er jetzt alles geschnakelt hat und schon kräftig am zeichnen ist) 



***mich würds auch interessieren***


----------



## RedrAVEN (16. September 2001)

ich hab hier nen guten link für euch! darauf is genau beschrieben wie man einen feuerball macht http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/fireball.htm


----------



## Patrick Kamin (17. September 2001)

*-*

Wie man einen Feuerball macht, wurde ja schon in dem Tut beschrieben. Für dieses Projekt würde ich vielleicht Bryce hinzunehmen. Damit lässt sich ganz schnell so ein Bild erstellen.


----------

